# Coming off the pill - constant nausea



## LizzieJane

Hey everyone,

I was wondering if anyone had any similar symptoms, or advice about coming off the pill. I came off microgynon about 3 weeks ago now, at first I felt really great. No complaints at all. However in the last week I have felt more and more nauseous, basically all the time, but a lot worse after eating. To the point I am starving and frightened to eat. When I eat an evening meal I am generally sick later. 

Before I came off the pill I was constantly hungry and certainly never ever felt sick after eating. I am generally quite a stressed person, but I've never felt sick from stress, generally I felt hungry when I was stressed!

It is very unlikely that I could be pregnant, but with constant sickness I do begin to wonder... I've read a huge variety of symptoms online about coming off the pill, but mostly about increased anxiety or acne. Has anyone had any nausea/sickness symptoms coming off the pill?

Thanks in advance, LJ xxx


----------



## kiki04

I dont have experience with that but if it is unlikely you are pg it wouldnt surprise me there could be nausea due to a rapid change in hormone levels :shrug:


----------



## sticky bean

Hi I came off micrgynon 2 months ago and the first month I felt really sick.I couldnt drink coffee and I normally love coffee.It all settled down though after a month.Hope you feel better soon.The pill masks a lot of the things that your body naturally feels and does during a cycle.I also had really sore boobs,dizziness,headaches and spots.


----------



## fumbles

Yes me! I have just come off the pill about 4 weeks ago and I was also fine at first then I was getting sick but only in the evenings and usually after a meal. I've lost my appetite, but then again I did eat more whilst on the pill, maybe I'm just going back to my normal eating habits now. :shrug:

I've been getting weird cramps on and off as well, when makes me think AF is about to show then nothing! 

Microgynon is a pain in the butt! :growlmad:


----------



## Sydd

I had it on a diffo pill, soon eased off though


----------



## Kitty1979

I`m coming off pill in Oct, hopefully it will reduce my appetite lol xx
I`m on cerazette and I have read some horror stories about coming off


----------



## Strawberries

That happened to me too. It settled down after a few weeks luckily.


----------



## FreeSpirit

I was on portia and stopped in January. I felt overall sick for at least a month. It went away. Hang in there! It will be worth it!


----------



## musicgal831

Me too! I came off the pill about 3 weeks ago too and I have times where I'm so nauseous that I want to curl up and die! Try anything with ginger in it...ginger tea helps plus it's nice and hot. Also, my mom gets ginger mints so she gave me some and it soothed my stomach.


----------



## LizzieJane

Hi everyone,

thanks so much for the responses. my hub and I got so worried that I took a test, but I'm not pg. since we have a holiday abroad booked in a couple of months, this is probably a good thing. No doubt in a year when we start ttc I will feel totally the opposite!! 

fumbles - what you describe is exactly how i've been! sick in the evening after dinner. very strange as I am never sick. 

kitty - in 10 years i never noticed my growing appetite and putting on weight, it must've happened so slowly. but my appetite has completely dissapeared now! I've lost more weight in 3-4 weeks than I lost in 8 months of dieting before my wedding! 

musicgal - totally with you on the ginger, lemon and ginger tea is great for stomachs. this will be my plan for when i get morning sickness (hopefully!!) 

thanks everyone xxx


----------

